
Goldman Sachs relaxes dress code for techs in fight for talent - uptown
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-sachs-technology-idUSKBN19Y17J
======
karljtaylor
Goldman's been inching away from the "white shoe" aesthetic for some time --->
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/business/28lloyd.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/business/28lloyd.html)

but there's an important lesson to be learned here about simplicity.
simplicity in aesthetic. simplicity in uniforming and above all, simplicity in
presentation.

